# Which Dust Extractor do you recommend



## JacobAndrews68 (7 mo ago)

I'm a novice woodworker and I've recently acquired a lot of power tools. My one issue is the sawdust. I know there are dust extractors but it is confusing how many different brands and prices are available. I have a variety of corded and battery-powered machines, the majority of which are Dewalt or Makita. I also have an older Dyson that works well. Is it possible to convert it? Is there anybody out there who knows of a decent yet cheap dust extractor?

Thanks in advance


----------



## RBH (7 mo ago)

In a long run you will need something that collects dust properly. I have a small workshop area so I needed something that was portable - I went with Laguna - B | Flux 1 HP 110 v Canister Dust Collector and I can add up to 2 devices using a 45 degree tee.








You can make something using a cyclone similar to below:


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

Slight nuance, but there is a difference between a dust collector and a dust extractor. Think of it this way --

collector=high volume/low suction
extractor=air speed and high suction

Also, an extractor is a different animal than a shop vac. They are much more expensive, fully HEPA certified and specifically designed to collect hand tools and small machines. They are much less noisy and much more efficient. Festool, Fein, Bosch.

A standard shop vac can do the same thing for a fraction of the cost, but with more noise and if you want HEPA you have to buy a kit. You won't have a fully certified HEPA vac, but it will suffice. You'll also want to get a smaller hose.

After using that type setup for several years, I don't really see the advantage other than saving the filter. Personally I would rather buy the bags and just toss 'em.

Since you're not considering a $400+ extractor, IMO any of the Rigid shop vacs will do well. The one I recently bought is very good machine, much quieter than I expected. I have not used it to collect a tool as I mainly use it to vac the shop floor.

A mini cyclone is OK, but it requires making some type of cart apparatus that can be bulky to move around in a small shop. After using that type setup for several years, I don't really see the advantage other than saving the filter. Personally I would rather buy the bags and just toss 'em.

I got the new shop vac specifically to do away with the cart and cyclone, but also b/c the shop vac (brand name Shop Vac) had developed a banshee level scream I could no longer tolerate.


A


----------



## TimeTurnsElastic (May 4, 2015)

I recently got a Festool CT48. I know you mentioned you are looking for an inexpensive recommendation, and this thing is certainly not cheap. But I found a pretty good deal through CL that included the boom arm. And I gotta say, it was worth every penny. An absolute stretch for me financially. But as someone that does a TON of sanding, this thing has made my life so much easier; to be able to hit anything within about a 10’ radius without moving around the extractor or my work pieces is amazing. And being in LA headed into hot season, the ability to safely sand indoors, is priceless. I am not in any way a Festool fanboy. The extractor and a 6” sander (also purchased on the cheap through OfferUp) are the only Festools I own. Just advising that if you can get past the high price tag, Festool dust extractors are - in my opinion - worth every penny. The only problem? Their whole system of integration makes me want to upgrade to the rest of my handheld tools to Festool…..a dangerous rabbit hole.

I researched all the main options, including DeWalt, Makita and Fein. Most were far louder than than the Festool, and noise level was a significant factor for me. The Fein was actually a little quieter, but similarly costly. Festool is popular enough that there are now companies specializing in adapters to use non-Festool with their 27mm hose. Look up ToolCurve. I can’t afford a shop full of Festool. But now have adapters for my Bosch router, DeWalt table saw, and a Makita ROS. All play nice with my CT48.


----------



## Terry Q (Jul 28, 2016)

Everyone has different requirements and what works best for one may not work best for others. I am just giving you an idea of how I use dust vacs and extractors.

I recently upgraded my Ridgid shop vac with a new and improved Oneida Dust Deputy 2.5, which greatly increased the suction over their original Dust Deputy. I paired that with a 25 foot hose and with that I can reach every corner of my 30x35 foot workshop. I don’t have to move the vac and separator more than a few feet and only when it is in my way. I Rarely need to clean the filter in vac, which keeps suction at maximum.

I mostly use my vac as a vac, but collect sawdust from my bench top jointer, hand held router and track saw. I only use those tools when other options not practical.










I also have a Festool CT36 which I use with my two Festool sanders. I used to hate sanding until I invested in Festool, now it doesn’t bother me at all, in fact I find it relaxing with music playing through my headphones. The RO 150 sander has made it so I never use my 3 and 4 inch belt sanders because it works just as fast without the big divots and scratches. I also bought a DTS 400 for finer detail work.











By the way, I’d much rather take the 10 seconds to change the sandpaper on my sanders then have a half dozen crappy sanders in the way all the time. In several years of regular use the hook and loop has never worn out, but if it did, getting replacement bases in a selection of hardnesses is a normal Festool accessory and easily available.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

JacobAndrews68 said:


> I'm a novice woodworker and I've recently acquired a lot of power tools. My one issue is the sawdust. I know there are dust extractors but it is confusing how many different brands and prices are available. I have a variety of corded and battery-powered machines, the majority of which are Dewalt or Makita. I also have an older Dyson that works well. Is it possible to convert it? Is there anybody out there who knows of a decent yet cheap dust extractor?
> 
> Thanks in advance


There are these:
home floor and rug vacuums, shop vacs, dust extractors and dust collectors

They are all different in their suction abilities and dust filtration.
Your home vacuum the Dyson, is NOT suitable for a workshop.
A shop vac will provide adequate dust collection for sawdust and sanding with a hand held sander. It will not filter out the finest small dust particles entirely.
There are HEPA filters that you can use on a shop vac to improve fine filtration.
A dust extractor has the HEPA filtration system built in and is typically more quiet than a shop vac, but also 3 to 5 X the price.
A full size 1.5 or 2 HP dust collector will suction all the saw dust and chip a small woodworker can produce, but the filtration levels vary.
A large bag filter on a DC will not filter below 1 micron, and may only go down to 5 microns.
To get the best filtration, below 1 micron, you 'll need a cannister type filter.
Remember that any machine that sucks also blows and it will blow through a filter and depending on the quality of the filter some dust may escape into the room.
Any dust the gets in the shop/room air can be filtered out by an overhead air filtration unit, which I also use.

I use Rigid shop vacs all through my shop and Jet dust collectors for the large dust producing machines like the table saws, thickness planers and drum sanders.
I would say that it works fairly well for a medium size wood shop.
I could improve the filtration by using drywall bags in the collection drum of the shop vacs. OR by adding a dust separator like a Dust Deputy inline with the suction hose. There are many types of separators DIY or commercially made which help to keep the shop vac filters cleaner.
I would advise to use a separator with any shop vac. Rigids are the most quiet I've found.


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

TimeTurnsElastic said:


> I recently got a Festool CT48.


Nice. Don't know what you paid, but that set up is $1400 +/-

I have a CT36 but haven't gotten the boom b/c I can't figure out if the fit mine. Everything listed on Festool and Woodcraft doesn't mention compatibility with CT36.

Guess I'll try Festool users group.


----------



## ductingexpressltd (7 mo ago)

Generally most hand held wood working equipment require high pressure extraction, this is due to the outlet extraction ports being 63mm in diameter or smaller, this causes a high pressure resistance, an example of this would be a typical small to medium sized joinery company would normally have a single wood waste extraction system that has been designed to ensure suitable extraction to several machines, in this instance most larger wood working machine would have an extraction point outlet of between 80mm diameter to 200mm diameter, the wood waste extraction filter would be designed to convey the waste through a centralised ducted system at a conveying velocity of between 20 to 25 meters per second, this is to ensure no waste remains within the duct work, a typical 100 diameter extraction point conveying at 20M/S would require an air volume of approximately 540M3H (meters cubed per hour)
And a 150 diameter would be 1260M3H, I would class a standard joinery working shop waste extraction filter as high volume (M3H) and medium to low pressure of 8 to 10” , at this pressure trying to extract through 63MM or smaller diameter pipe would require a higher pressure, somewhere in the region of 50” of water pressure
An example of a high pressure extractor would be the
MAKITA VC3012M/1 M CLASS DUST EXTRACTOR 30L 1200W 230V 
This has air airflow of 222 M3H and has a sealed suction capacity of 100” of water pressure, (high pressure low volume) but would only be capable of extracting from one point at a time
Most importantly is the classification of the filter media, there is no point in safely extracting the dust away for the operatives breathing zone for the dust particles to then pass through inadequate filter media and then re enter the working area
The HSE state these should have a minimum filter classification of (M Class) medium hazard
A guide to this can be found on the HSE website at
https://www.hse.gov.uk/pubns/wis23.pdf
The efficiency and design of the capture hoods within hand held equipment is also key to efficient extraction, this can differ greatly between manufactures from poor to excellent. Speak to your local suppliers who should be able to advise you of the best options available, otherwise you could end up with a great dust extractor but a poorly designed capture hood and the system would be not be fit for purpose
Another useful HSE guid (see below) explains the legalities of testing and maintaining dust extraction systems (LEV systems)
Local Exhaust Ventilation (LEV) workplace fume and dust extraction - HSE


----------



## Moshe Kwart (Jan 16, 2020)

ductingexpressltd said:


> Generally most hand held wood working equipment require high pressure extraction, this is due to the outlet extraction ports being 63mm in diameter or smaller, this causes a high pressure resistance, an example of this would be a typical small to medium sized joinery company would normally have a single wood waste extraction system that has been designed to ensure suitable extraction to several machines, in this instance most larger wood working machine would have an extraction point outlet of between 80mm diameter to 200mm diameter, the wood waste extraction filter would be designed to convey the waste through a centralised ducted system at a conveying velocity of between 20 to 25 meters per second, this is to ensure no waste remains within the duct work, a typical 100 diameter extraction point conveying at 20M/S would require an air volume of approximately 540M3H (meters cubed per hour)
> And a 150 diameter would be 1260M3H, I would class a standard joinery working shop waste extraction filter as high volume (M3H) and medium to low pressure of 8 to 10” , at this pressure trying to extract through 63MM or smaller diameter pipe would require a higher pressure, somewhere in the region of 50” of water pressure
> An example of a high pressure extractor would be the
> MAKITA VC3012M/1 M CLASS DUST EXTRACTOR 30L 1200W 230V
> ...


Excellent information. Thank you. However, I am still questioning what I need. I have a very small workspace, a room of about 10x12 feet and a slightly larger outside area that I use in good weather. In the room I presently have a job site table saw, a couple of routers and an orbital sander. Planning to acquire in the near future a miter saw, drill press and a bench top planer. There are seasons when I will only work inside. 
I am considering a fairly expensive dust extractor by Makita or Bosch and a good mask. I would very much appreciate your input. 
Mo


----------



## RIchardS (Dec 17, 2021)

Eventually, you are going to need both so start with a decent shop vac and add a 1hp two bag collector when you get that planner. Look for both on CL or other sites. You already said that you have the ability to go outside if you are going to be generating a lot of chips/dust. That solves most of your problems. Spend the savings on some quality woods and make gifts for those close to you. That will create more payback to you than a lot of expensive solutions to simple problems. As you gain more experience both you and your shop will grow over time to meet your needs. This has been my experience after 40 years of woodworking and 5 different home shops. Trust me, it’s not about the tools you don’t have— it’s about what you can produce and the enjoyment you get with those you do have.


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

One thing I know - shop vacs are different animals than dust extractors.


----------

